# TSW vortex decision



## deaner17 (Sep 3, 2008)

k so i want to get rims for my birthday (which was yesterday) and i have decided on the TSW Vortex. but idk if i should get the chrome or the silver.. 

1) Chrome (Image is photoshopped)

















1) Silver


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Definitely Silver, especially since your QSM.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I dont know but i like the chrome.


----------



## navy goat (Apr 7, 2009)

i like the silver.


----------

